# How do you mark your extension cords?



## djripcord (Mar 4, 2018)

How do you go about marking your extensions as your own without chopping off the plug, sliding on a heat shrink label, and putting a new plug on?

I found these 


cable identifiers which seem to do the job perfectly, but they only go up to 3/8". I have a few heavy extensions that are larger in diameter than that.

Ideally, I would like to put my logo under some heatshrink of some sort, or put my logo on the insert to the above-mentioned cable organizers instead of just putting some kind of unique mark on the cables. Sure, that would be functional, but not very professional.

So, what's your go-to?


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 4, 2018)

djripcord said:


> How do you go about marking your extensions as your own without chopping off the plug, sliding on a heat shrink label, and putting a new plug on?
> 
> I found these cable identifiers which seem to do the job perfectly, but they only go up to 3/8". I have a few heavy extensions that are larger in diameter than that.
> 
> ...


 * @djripcord* Alpha used to manufacture their clear heat-shrink in at least three series, their series FIT221 shrank by a ratio of 'two to one'. If you can manage to source Alpha's FIT321, FIT421 or FIT621 you may find a winner capable of clearing over your cable connectors and shrinking down to securely grip your P-Touch labels. All of my cables were annotated with my surname, their length and a sequentially unique number to make them unique when identifying individual cables within bundled groups. Most of my cables were Belden 8412, 8413, 8402 and / or Gotham Audio and were usually routing mic and instrument level signals from a variety of instrumental and vocal sources to a centrally located XLR multi heading to FOH and / or monitor land. 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2018)

djripcord said:


> ... I found these cable identifiers which seem to do the job perfectly, but they only go up to 3/8".


Two possibilities, quite similar but larger, to what you have found.
1. Provides a place for tie-line.



2. I've only seen one company use these, but that company has/had (I think) four iterations. Ed & Ted's Excellent Lighting became Q1 Productions then Epic Technologies before being purchased by 4Wall. I've seen the same "cable gland" s on Socapex multi-cable. (Perhaps in purple rather than orange, Solotech maybe?)



Sorry I don't have a source for either one, or even a proper name, but here's hoping the hive mind can assist in that.

EDIT: Found a vendor that looks like a combination of the two above. Key image search phrase was "cable ID markers".

http://www.so-calvalueadded.com/cable-holder.shtml
-----
To answer your question, "How do you ...", believe it or not, I've used good quality (read thicker than normal) 2" clear cello packing tape over the P-Touch label. It doesn't last forever, and I wouldn't use it in a lighting rental shop, but for cables that never leave the theatre and aren't handled daily, holds up fairly well. J-Lar is an expensive alternative to cello packing tape; not sure it comes in 2".
EDIT: Yes it does: http://www.filmtools.com/perjlarclear1.html .


----------



## josh88 (Mar 4, 2018)

We to a strip of e green e tape wrapped around, followed by color coded other strips to indicate length. Not perfect but works real well.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 4, 2018)

On 12/3 2P&G cable;

Vinyl electrical tape at each end for length. The colors are proprietary to us with no attempt to use what a big local shop might use (grin). Actually that's just an inherited color coding from before I started, so near 40 years now. We also put tie-line on the female end of 5 & 10 ft. cables, both ends of 25-50-75. Tie line is clove hitched and friction taped. 

Thus and on the rare occasions our cable has gone out the building to another venue, it's really easy to see what's ours, as I've never seen anyone as diligent in tie-line on every cable.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 4, 2018)

SteveB said:


> as I've never seen anyone as diligent in tie-line on every cable.


While we were slow this winter we tested every single cable we had in stock, checked/retaped and re tie lined everything we have. On thicker gauges and longer lengths we've got tie line on both ends to manage the coil.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Mar 4, 2018)

SteveB said:


> On 12/3 2P&G cable;
> 
> Vinyl electrical tape at each end for length. The colors are proprietary to us with no attempt to use what a big local shop might use (grin). Actually that's just an inherited color coding from before I started, so near 40 years now. We also put tie-line on the female end of 5 & 10 ft. cables, both ends of 25-50-75. Tie line is clove hitched and friction taped.
> 
> Thus and on the rare occasions our cable has gone out the building to another venue, it's really easy to see what's ours, as I've never seen anyone as diligent in tie-line on every cable.



Tell us your color code, and then I can tell if you stole (borrowed) it from Production Arts. 


Cheers

ST


----------



## djripcord (Mar 4, 2018)

Thank you all for the suggestions!

I think some of these methods will work for my needs!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 4, 2018)

STEVETERRY said:


> Tell us your color code, and then I can tell if you stole (borrowed) it from Production Arts.


You mean the one PA stole (borrowed) from Ithaca College? 

FWIW, now the most popular Cable length Color Code in the US, if not the world.


(Justin Case anyone wants to know: https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/organizing-cable.20676/#post-188463 . It's not proprietary information, nor a trade secret, regadless of how closely it is kept.)
-----

djripcord said:


> I think some of these methods will work for my needs!


I'm glad we could be of assistance.

Another method not yet mentioned: Custom printed velcro ties in assorted colors. Rip-Tie is the most popular brand name; many substitutions are available and often acceptable.


----------



## Lyle Williams (Mar 5, 2018)

Test-n-Tag labels, with pre-printed name and phone number.

(Not for big feeders, but for the stuff you have hundreds of)

I like how the colour code says 15' is 3m. That makes me 8'6" tall.


----------



## Van (Mar 5, 2018)

I just put notches in the insulation....


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 5, 2018)

Van said:


> *I just put notches in the insulation*....


 @Van Do you cut, route or burn the notches in or does your technique differ with thermo-plastic Vs. neoprene and rubber? 
Do please elaborate upon your methods.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Taniith (Mar 5, 2018)

Our stagepin is all color-coded with e-tape. However lately, for edison, dmx, and powercon, I've been marking each connector on two sides with the length in white paint marker. I suppose that might wear off eventually in a busier venue, but it's made it pretty easy to figure out which cable we need at a glance.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 5, 2018)

Taniith said:


> Our stagepin is all color-coded with e-tape. However lately, for edison, dmx, and powercon, I've been marking each connector on two sides with the length in white paint marker. I suppose that might wear off eventually in a busier venue, but it's made it pretty easy to figure out which cable we need at a glance.


 @Taniith Have you considered adding any manner of unique identifier per cable to speed sorting of cables within bundles? 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## Taniith (Mar 5, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> @Taniith Have you considered adding any manner of unique identifier per cable to speed sorting of cables within bundles?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.


That actually does sound useful for stagepin...

But not for the others, no. The layout of our venue is such that we only have one of other kinds of cable going to a given pipe. Not many bundles for us!


----------



## firewater88 (Mar 5, 2018)

I use color coded Rip tie velcros for my stagepin/ edison cables. I carry the same color coding over to my mic and dmx lines via e tape.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 5, 2018)

STEVETERRY said:


> Tell us your color code, and then I can tell if you stole (borrowed) it from Production Arts.



I’ve got a color coded sheet someplace..... it’s not the P.A. code though.


----------



## JonCarter (Mar 5, 2018)

Paint the split-pins (both ends) - Blue for 100s, red for 50s, green for 25s and leave the 10s black. The bill 'em for whatever isn't returned.


----------



## Marty ContraSound (Mar 7, 2018)

If you are using P-Touch printing, get the "Flexible" tape instead of the standard laminated stuff. Dymo also has a version that is Nylon tape. Both adhere to the cable quite nicely.
Here is a link for the p-touch tape http://www.brother-usa.com/supplies/tape-labels/cable-wire-id.aspx 
I have been using clear silicone tape to go over markings on premade cables where I can't use heat shrink. I really hate e-tape because it looks pretty for a few months but then gets slimy and falls off after a year or two.
Use your favorite search engine and look for "clear silicone tape". There are many suppliers. This stuff is one of my goto repair items.
Here is something I have been using for doing a lot of cables at once:
https://www.panduit.com/en/products...out+imprint;sp_cs=UTF-8;x1=l3-title;x2=legend

When I am handling other people's cables I look to see what worked and what looks like crap.


----------



## dhorn (Mar 7, 2018)

I use 3:1 and 4:1 shrink ratio Clear Heat Shrink tubing from https://www.heatshrink.com/default.asp The 3:1 ratio will fit over round edison connectors and XLR connectors and shrink to 12/3 SJ or SO cable or sturdy data/scroller cables. The 4:1 tubing will fit over Stage Pin connectors and most Twistloc connectors. Give them a call and the sales staff can guide you to the correct tube diameters to purchase for various connector and cable sizes. You may need to measure the diameter of your cables if you don't use code compliant cable types and sizes; to ensure that the tubing will shrink securely to your cable stock.

I place colored E-tape for length at both ends of the cable (9" from the connector) and the Male end also gets a printed label with company name , month & year of manufacture, length, purpose and an inventory number. A 3" length of clear heat shrink to cover the colored tape at the female end and a 6" piece at the male end to cover the E-tape and the label. If you can purchase 100' spools, the price per foot drops about 60% from the 1' increment cut to order prices; the 3:1 and 4:1 clear tubing is not cheap!


----------



## EWCguy (Mar 7, 2018)

For existing cables, we apply a band of spike tape according to our color code. For new cables, I order colored shells for the 2PG cable ends from BMI Supply. We're certainly not a busy place, so the tape has held up well.


----------



## Marty ContraSound (Mar 7, 2018)

One other tip... I have been putting my labels spaced down the cable from the end to show the loop size I prefer. Then when I have help wrapping I can tell people to put the connector by the label and make the loops that size.

One friend got real anal and made the loop size marking on his cables so they would nest. That meant they would fit in a case very efficiently. He then learned that efficiently packing cables into a hand carried case was a Bad Idea. It got wicked heavy. ;-)


----------



## joe2you (Mar 7, 2018)

or.... Pick up some boat wrap tape. Not permanent by a long shot but it'll allow you to place a label and clear wrap it on an existing cable. Hit it with heat and it'll shrink tight.


----------



## aboulay (Mar 7, 2018)

STEVETERRY said:


> Tell us your color code, and then I can tell if you stole (borrowed) it from Production Arts.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Not to mention those "brown" unit cases I used to fix and build, that still roam the countryside, talk about color coding


----------



## Chase P. (Mar 7, 2018)

Color coded velcro for the win! I use it on all my smaller power cables and DMX. I use the same colors, but in paracord for cables either too long or too big for the velcro wraps. Silver Sharpie or paint pen on the connectors with the company name. I've used clear dance floor tape over labels in the past, with better results than packing tape. If the cables are thin, self laminating labels can have limited success. There's probably a laser option vs. the label maker I have that would make a large enough one for 12/3 or bigger.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 7, 2018)

Chase P. said:


> Color coded velcro for the win!


 While I like velcro, once things start traveling and getting used more, I've always found it collects all the nasty hair and fuzz and everything it can find from venue floors.


----------



## klane2 (Mar 7, 2018)

djripcord said:


> How do you go about marking your extensions as your own without chopping off the plug, sliding on a heat shrink label, and putting a new plug on?
> 
> I found these
> 
> ...



I tag mine with spray paint or put a gaff tape flag on it with our name.


----------



## Evans Poulos (Mar 10, 2018)

Try this one! I bought leg bands from a poultry supplier. They’re like little colored rubber bands. No one else has them and I color both ends by length.


----------



## RonHebbard (Mar 10, 2018)

Evans Poulos said:


> Try this one! I bought leg bands from a poultry supplier. They’re like little colored rubber bands. No one else has them and I color both ends by length.


 @Evans Poulos *Are they difficult to get off the birds?* 
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------

